
Ask HN: Google recommended adult diapers - why? - botever
I&#x27;m an American citizen who has been googling for suicide for over a decade.  I&#x27;ve given my data over to Google for two decades.  Suffice to say, Google knows more about me than anyone or anything.  All of my email is hosted by gmail and has been for a long time.<p>I&#x27;ve been making final preparations for suicide in the past few weeks: Gave away my net worth, cut ties with peers, wrote my suicide note (also indexed by Google), and so on.  I inked and submitted the formal documents required to donate my wealth last week (no income or assets remaining), and sent a gmail informing recipients of the substantial donation, and that I will be falling off the grid.<p>I&#x27;ve been googling for &#x2F; obtaining items needed to successfully complete a peaceful self-termination.  One thing I forgot to consider was adult diapers.  A few days ago, after I had written my google-indexed suicide note and after completing the wealth transfer (confirmed via gmail), Google showed me an ad for adult diapers, which is an ad unlike any I&#x27;d ever seen before that.  I wasn&#x27;t searching specifically for items related to completing a peaceful self-termination at that precise moment but did search for fireman&#x27;s masks a week prior.  The gmail-confirmed wealth transfer was completed 48 hours before seeing the ad.<p>As it turns out, I do in fact need to obtain such diapers and had forgotten to consider obtaining them.  Thus, Google was spot-on the mark in recommending them to me for a highly relevant purpose (to complete self-termination).  Since Google almost certainly has algorithms to determine probability of suicide, is it possible that Google determined that adult diapers were a relevant item to advertise to me after concluding that my suicide was imminent?<p>This isn&#x27;t a coded cry for help, etc.  Thanks for respecting my privacy and addressing the inquiry about Google objectively.  Please do not flag this post.  With God as my witness, the above is 100% true to the best of my recollection.
======
auslegung
I’m trying really hard to do as you’ve wished and only address the question.
So my thought is that Google probably thinks you are advanced in years (giving
away wealth, getting your estate in order, etc), and that’s why it recommends
adult continent assistance.

------
tbiteteitb
Did /u/botever reach out to You guys?

------
shawn3
Hey. I won’t try to convince you of changing your mind. But before you do
this, please consider that (a) there is nothing inherently wrong with you, and
(b) Prozac might be able to help. I speak from experience, for what it’s
worth.

Come talk to me. [https://discord.gg/qaqkc9z](https://discord.gg/qaqkc9z) I’ll
listen. No judgements.

~~~
goldenkey
Shawn is a cyberstalker but he does provide decent company. You really should
talk to him, you have nothing to lose.

Alternatively, or additionally, you can join us at the Cyantific Cat Cafe:
Official Invite Link: [https://discord.gg/v3tHe4q](https://discord.gg/v3tHe4q)

I would be happy to jump in voicechat and talk about your issues. I am a
pretty good diagnoser and have experience with a multitude of drugs and
natural herbs. Graduated with a Premed degree cum laude.

Anyhow, best of luck. Merry Christmas. (even you Shawn.)

------
through
Listen. There are more noble ways to achieve euthanasia than posting about
Google advertisements and entangling strangers into what is either a personal
crisis or a very sick prank. Consider what you have been doing here. You have
posted this twice in as many days. Pay attention to your actions.

~~~
shawn3
Let’s just be supportive. A lot of times, people with no one end up turning to
strangers.

It’s no way to spend Christmas. I hope he comes and chats with us.

~~~
through
I felt the need to be direct as I survived. I have an inoperable medical
condition and for many months suicide was desirable as euthanasia is not
available in my country. Like him, I did a lot of research first. Unlike him,
I did not make mysterious threats. I got a shrink. When I am at a late age, I
may decide it best, perhaps even culture will, but right now, I treasure being
alive. I have found a deeper peace with mindfulness and continue to live with
the condition. Sometimes you have to face your options and your state of
being, and that is often unavailable at those times. So I called out. I hope
this person can find compassion and courage that they may not be aware of
having. If this is a case of an ego with a personality disorder binging on
suffering, I would still say to anyone, find compassion and courage and you
will be surprised at what remains even when a way of living is no longer
possible. That is all that's in my heart. You are very kind for your offering
of openness, but don’t forget to take care of yourself too.

